# [SOLVED] LiveUpdate Enigine COM Module stopped working and was closed



## Danicrzy (Jun 3, 2007)

Every so often I get this message that pops up on my screen in my Windows Vista Home Basic that says this:

*LiveUpdate Engine COM Module stopped working and was closed*

A problem caused the application to stop working correctly. Windows will notify you if a solution is available.

It's been going on for about a month or so now and I don't know what it means, it just keeps popping up about every half an hour or so when I'm on the computer. Does anyone know what to do about this?


----------



## Danicrzy (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: LiveUpdate Enigine COM Module stopped working and was closed*

Well, thankfully my computer has stopped doing this silly stuff since then, so this thread may be deemed SOLVED.


----------



## midnightreeper (Jan 2, 2009)

I had this same problem after I installed Norton 360. I went into 'System Configuration'; then to the 'Services tab' unchecked the box "COM host" and rebooted computer.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

The best proven solution is to un-install Norton 360 or Norton Internet Security - whichever you have using the Norton Removal Tool.

Norton Removal Tool - ftp://ftp.symantec.com/public/english_us_canada/removal_tools/Norton_Removal_Tool.exe


Norton is not the only problem child - all of the Internet Security packages are wreaking havoc in Vista systems - specifically they tend to block local NET BIOS ports and much of the time end up the primary probable cause of BSODs.

McAfee Removal Tool - http://service.mcafee.com/FAQDocument.aspx?id=107083&lc=1033

Kaspersky Removal Tool - http://support.kaspersky.com/faq/?qid=208279463


jcgriff2

.


----------



## debra195942 (Mar 9, 2009)

To anyone out there with a Vista operating system

"Live Update Engine COM Module has stopped working and was closed; A problem caused the application to stop working correctly. Windows will notify you if a solution is available." Well, I've gotten no solutions! 

I do not want to uninstall Norton. The services tab unchecked at COM host doesn't work either.

What to do? I keep losing my screen saver rotation of pics and then have to CTRL ALT DEL to get back to the start screen


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi Debra sorry you do not feel you have had a solution unfortunately what what jcgriff2 says is pretty much on the money you could search the threads on problems with many of the security suites mentioned or for that matter find many threads that after much work and searching the problem was found to be these progs


----------

